# How to UPDATE from packages only



## rill (Dec 10, 2009)

In general, I like install from packages. But I don't how to update from package only.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 10, 2009)

There are basically three options:

1. sysutils/bsdadminscripts
There's a pkg_upgrade script included

2. ports-mgmt/portmaster
This contains the -PP option (portmaster(8)) to install packages only. You need to have an up-to-date ports tree installed on the system. Note, this option is _brand new_, so it's not in the web manual page yet.

3. ports-mgmt/portupgrade.
This also contains the -PP option (portupgrade(1)) to install packages only. A local up-to-date ports tree is mandatory.


----------



## rill (Dec 10, 2009)

I tried portupgrade, It's succeed for signal port.

My new question is:
How to update gnome2 (from 2.26 to 2.28) and kde4 (from 4.3.1 to 4.3.4)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 10, 2009)

Just like every other port. Provided there's actually a package available. If there isn't you'll just have to wait. The ports tree is always ahead of packages, so the portupgrade method will always complain about packages being out of date, and it may take weeks and sometimes months before the packages actually become available. That's the downside of using only packages.


----------



## rill (Dec 10, 2009)

setenv PACKAGESITE http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/

Now I find gnome2(2.28) and kde4(4.3.4) 

How to update above from packages.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 10, 2009)

Try reading portupgrade(1)? Try `# portupgrade -PP gnome2\*` and [cmd=]portupgrade -PP kde4\*[/cmd]. I use neither, so these commands may not be entirely correct.  It's usually better to get the exact names from `# pkg_info`. I do believe portupgrade will honour the PACKAGESITE setting.


----------



## rill (Dec 10, 2009)

*ok*



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Try reading portupgrade(1)? Try `# portupgrade -PP gnome2\*` and [cmd=]portupgrade -PP kde4\*[/cmd]. I use neither, so these commands may not be entirely correct.  It's usually better to get the exact names from `# pkg_info`. I do believe portupgrade will honour the PACKAGESITE setting.



ok, from above explanationï¼ŒI know how to update gnome2/kde4 from packages with portupgrade tool.  No a simply command.


----------

